# Lab/Shepherd Mix and Ears



## SheHerds23 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hey guys! 

I have two four month old Lab/Shepherd mix puppies, but the one is more Shepherd than the other (pictures attached). Sometimes her ears do the half-up, half-down thing. I just wonder if they'll stand up or not. I have a picture of the half-up/down and one of what they usually do. What do you guys think? Thanks!


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

With the mix it's hard to say what they will do. 
Super cute babies though


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

You can't predict anything with a mix. You've got a (often unequal) combination of different organisms that have very different characteristics. It could go either way, but IMO not having ears up is a higher chance. The pups are adorable either way!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

adorable!

Time will tell


----------

